

Railsbox.io – Ruby on Rails virtual machines with vagrant and ansible - brainslug
https://railsbox.io/

======
mrmondo
Nice idea, however I do not like that it is locked to use Ubuntu as the OS, it
would make more sense to me to use Debian w/ Backports enabled, that way it
could run on Ubuntu if someone _wanted_ to, but you wouldn't be stuck with
Ubuntu's often 'less that perfect' upstream testing and packaging teams.

------
mpdehaan2
Very cool! (Ansible author here, well done!).

For an earlier PHP equivalent, see
[http://phansible.com/](http://phansible.com/)

